# Bragança só tem água para 50 dias



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2007 às 17:56)

Verão prolongado esgotou reservas na barragem de Montesinho
A chuva que começou a cair pode não ser suficiente para repor as reservas de água que fornecem a cidade de Bragança. A barragem de Montesinho, que abastece mais de 30 mil habitantes, está a 14% de esgotar a sua capacidade, dispondo de água para pouco mais de 50 dias. 

Falta de água em Bragança
Reservas dão para 50 dias

A falta de precipitação dos últimos meses no nordeste transmontano não permitiu repor as reservas de água. “A situação é preocupante, estamos perto de esgotar as reservas. Fomos já forçados a recorrer a sistemas alternativos”, sublinhou Jorge Nunes, presidente da câmara de Bragança. 
A chuva prevista para estes quatro dias pode não ser suficiente para repor as reservas de água. 
Esta não é a primeira vez que Bragança atinge o limiar da ruptura do abastecimento. De acordo com o presidente da câmara, a situação só ficará resolvida com a construção de uma segunda barragem, em Montesinho, para reforço da já existente. 
Este é um processo que se arrasta há mais de 20 anos por oposição do Ministério do Ambiente. 
"São serviços fundamentalistas e irresponsáveis que prejudicam os interesses das populações locais. Ir à montanha buscar água com qualidade é uma prática em todos os Países", afirma o autarca. 
No final desta semana o município vai proceder a nova avaliação das reservas de água e, em situação limite, o racionamento poderá ser uma medida a tomar. 

Fonte: Sic 

Preocupante a situação em Bragança


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2007 às 18:01)

Pois eu tambem vi isso eles andam sempre no limite...

Penso que esta chuva já ajudou qualquer coisita ao menos os solos já não estão tão secos


----------



## Brigantia (20 Nov 2007 às 21:28)

Esse seguimento está a ser feito aqui...
http://www.meteopt.com/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-rios-albufeiras-2007-a-1456.html#post47513


----------



## Fil (21 Nov 2007 às 22:24)

O presidente da CM aproveita qualquer período de poucas chuvas para reivindicar uma 2º barragem em Montesinho, é quase automático 

Espero que chova em Dezembro como deve ser, senão o problema pode ficar sério...


----------



## Brigantia (21 Nov 2007 às 22:53)

Fil disse:


> O presidente da CM aproveita qualquer período de poucas chuvas para reivindicar uma 2º barragem em Montesinho, é quase automático
> 
> Espero que chova em Dezembro como deve ser, senão o problema pode ficar sério...


A segunda barragem (Veiguinhas),reivindicada pelo Presidente da Câmara, para onde está prevista concretamente?!!!


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2007 às 21:52)

Brigantia disse:


> A segunda barragem (Veiguinhas),reivindicada pelo Presidente da Câmara, para onde está prevista concretamente?!!!



Só sei que fica no PNM, de resto não sei qual a localização exacta.


----------



## Z13 (23 Nov 2007 às 12:10)

Brigantia disse:


> A segunda barragem (Veiguinhas),reivindicada pelo Presidente da Câmara, para onde está prevista concretamente?!!!





pelas informaçoes que tenho situa-se junto da nascente do rio sabor, aproximadamente no local q tento demonstrar com a imagem:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2007 às 12:26)

então, pela minha interpretação, trata-se de uma barragem de pequenas dimensões cuja função será apenas de abastecimento à população, certo?

Então o que é que defende o ministério do ambiente em prole da "não construção" da 2ª barragem? :s
Os impactos ambientais causados pela barragem são assim tão grandes?


----------

